# Can over fertilizing cause this? (pics)



## mopowers (Jul 20, 2009)

I just fertilized my lawn last week. It is a young lawn (2 months). There are some brown patches in the lawn now. Did I fertilize too much? How can I bring it back to life?


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Do you have a dog that goes to the bathroom in that part of the yard?


----------



## mopowers (Jul 20, 2009)

No, but there are a few people in the neighborhood that walk their dogs around here. I guess it's possible it could be from that. How do I fix it?


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

Soak it. Really well.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

> Do you have a dog that goes to the bathroom in that part of the yard?


Either that, or if you used a granular fertilizer you could indeed have spilled some and caused the same thing. Both have ammonia in them, which is what most likely caused the burn. And you already have the appropriate remedy, a very good flushing.

In the bottom photo, the burn next to the sidewalk looks very suspicious.


----------



## UpComingBuilder (Dec 9, 2008)

Dont cut the grass too short


----------



## Lali (Oct 27, 2009)

Looks like dog pee to me!:wink: Soak it, as already suggested, throw on a few handfuls of topsoil, grass seed, tamp (or tromp) & keep moist but not soaked until seeds take root. Good luck!


----------

